# Apostille Translations?



## RachelGiada (Aug 8, 2010)

I am applying for my Italian Citizenship with a lawyer in Italy. I am getting my documents translated this week, my question is does the Apostille need to be translated as well if I am applying in Italy?

thanks fo the help!

Rachel :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

It's up to the court and their requirements, so that's really a question you ought to be asking your attorney. We could guess, but it'd be only that.


----------



## The-cat (Feb 27, 2016)

RachelGiada said:


> I am applying for my Italian Citizenship with a lawyer in Italy. I am getting my documents translated this week, my question is does the Apostille need to be translated as well if I am applying in Italy?
> 
> thanks fo the help!
> 
> Rachel :fingerscrossed:


The full documents , then enclosed Apostille - it must be traslated ans sworn !


----------



## RachelGiada (Aug 8, 2010)

The-cat said:


> The full documents , then enclosed Apostille - it must be traslated ans sworn !


Alright thanks Cat


----------

